# Woodworking APP



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, interesting. Does it have any consideration for grain direction?


----------



## Vagabondwheeler (Dec 14, 2012)

Not that I can see on it.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

These apps can help in maximizing materials, but aren't much help if you want to emphasize/highlight special grain patterns. It could be very useful on something that will be painted.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

The description says that it takes grain direction into account with sheet goods. I'm downloading it now.

Wayne


----------

